# Furry Christian themed Discord server!



## Rainbow Roo (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi all!  I have been with the furry community for quite a good bit of time - probably on or pre-2000.  In my time I've been able to frequent various furry themed mucks, Second Life areas and other communities, though since becoming a Christian as of just a couple of years ago, I've noticed relatively few if any areas that cater to furs who identify as Christian.

So, ..I went ahead and made a server on Discord for Christian furs!  It's a place where furries who have given their life over to Christ can come and socialize and relax without having to worry about feeling ostracized for their faith.  It's also a SFW area, which can be helpful for practicing Christian furries given how easy it is to bump into adult content while wandering about online.  I'm hoping for the server to be a great resource for those who have made being a Christian into a big part of their lives.

Here's the link that will take you to the server: https://discord.gg/GetXmd 

It's a new server, so I don't really have many furs in the community, but I pray that you and others will help me to make it into a fun and friendly place!  Also, you certainly don't need to be Christian to be a part of the community!  Just be kind. <3

Thanks so much for taking the time to read and I hope everyone has a wonderful day.. 

Edit: Including the link for a straight-forward invite right to the server itself rather than on how to find it through a server list.  Should be much quicker and easier for finding the place.  Thank you! <3


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't know if it's allowed to bump threads, but I'm going to do it anyway.

I'm so proud of this thread.


----------



## Spyven (Nov 18, 2021)

Rainbow Roo said:


> Hi all!  I have been with the furry community for quite a good bit of time - probably on or pre-2000.  In my time I've been able to frequent various furry themed mucks, Second Life areas and other communities, though since becoming a Christian as of just a couple of years ago, I've noticed relatively few if any areas that cater to furs who identify as Christian.
> 
> So, ..I went ahead and made a server on Discord for Christian furs!  It's a place where furries who have given their life over to Christ can come and socialize and relax without having to worry about feeling ostracized for their faith.  It's also a SFW area, which can be helpful for practicing Christian furries given how easy it is to bump into adult content while wandering about online.  I'm hoping for the server to be a great resource for those who have made being a Christian into a big part of their lives.
> 
> ...


This sounds like so much fun! Could I join? (I think the link is expired)


----------



## wolf001 (Jan 21, 2022)

Wow, that sounds great! It is very cool when Christians from all over the world can communicate and share their thoughts, their stories with each other. This is the purpose of Christian life: to share your faith and help each other to know God! I remember how in the church where I belong, we were told about the importance of helping each other and that it is necessary for the salvation of souls. At that time I didn't attach much importance to these words, but after some time a friend (he was an atheist at that time) came up to me and asked me to tell him about Jesus. I was happy to share it with him and told him about the Greatness of Jesus and why it is important to accept him as your savior. Then my friend started crying and decided to become a Christian. At that moment, I realized how important it is to share faith with each other and help people.


----------



## Throwaway (Jan 22, 2022)

Rainbow Roo said:


> Hi all!  I have been with the furry community for quite a good bit of time - probably on or pre-2000.  In my time I've been able to frequent various furry themed mucks, Second Life areas and other communities, though since becoming a Christian as of just a couple of years ago, I've noticed relatively few if any areas that cater to furs who identify as Christian.
> 
> So, ..I went ahead and made a server on Discord for Christian furs!  It's a place where furries who have given their life over to Christ can come and socialize and relax without having to worry about feeling ostracized for their faith.  It's also a SFW area, which can be helpful for practicing Christian furries given how easy it is to bump into adult content while wandering about online.  I'm hoping for the server to be a great resource for those who have made being a Christian into a big part of their lives.
> 
> ...


The link is broken


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Feb 9, 2022)

As a furry who's a Christian, I have been feeling so lonely and out of place. Thank you for existing ; w ;


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 9, 2022)

Yo awesome! I'll be joinin whenever I get back around to bein on discord


----------

